# Burning question: Now that Peking is



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 18, 2015)

Beijing, is Peking Duck now called Beijing Duck? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2015)

Georgia, I had fun looking this up. Apparently yes, some do call it Beijing duck and there is no difference. I've never eaten this dish but now I really want to!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be darned. Somehow Beijing Duck doesn't quite have the same ring to it as Peking Duck. But I'm not tempted to ever order it. We had chickens and ducks when I was a kid. I loved the Sunday chicken dinners but hated the holiday duck dinners. I remember duck as being all dark meat and greasy. It might have had something to do with my mother not being much of a cook. Poor thing couldn't even make Jell-O


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2015)

Have you ever had a Turducken?  It's a turkey, stuffed with a duck, which is stuffed with a chicken, which is stuffed with sausage.  A friend served it once and she said it was hideously expensive.  Tasted good.  I do like duck.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

I would think, off-hand, that ordering a Peking duck in China would get you arrested. They're pretty strict there about any references to the past ...

And I agree with Georgia - never liked duck, too greasy and all dark meat.


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2015)

We have a problem here in Orlando with Muscovy ducks.  They aren't native to Florida and they tend to push the native ducks out of the environment.  They're huge, they poop like a cow and they're...well...rude.  Because they aren't native and are such a problem, they aren't protected.  The local wildlife personnel wouldn't give anyone problems who made off with a Muscovy duck from a public park.  In fact, one of them said a couple of years ago that they noticed that shortly after most of the Muscovy ducks would disappear from a particular park that there is a Peking duck special at a local Chinese restaurant the next day.  I hope he was kidding.  I'm pretty sure he wasn't.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 18, 2015)

When we visited Beijing we were taken to a restaurant that specialised in Peking Duck.


----------



## imp (Dec 18, 2015)

Roast duck was often the staple at holidays in our house. Or roast goose. Maybe 3 to 4 times a year, mostly celebratory times, Independence Day, Thanksgiving, my Mother started out the day's roast meal about 6:00AM. 

Duck is wonderful. I miss it, not having had it in years. If your big-name supermarket store has duck, take a look at the labels: virtually all of the frozen duck we've seen in recent years came from South Milford, Indiana! Curious!    imp


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm in the group that doesn't care for duck.  It's just too greasy for me (my gut has a problem with really fatty foods) and I don't much care for the taste anyway.  I guess it's a personal preference thing.


----------

